
Naval Ravikant on Reading, Happiness, Decision Making, Habits [audio] - prostoalex
https://www.farnamstreetblog.com/2017/02/naval-ravikant-reading-decision-making/
======
superasn
I think the more you learn the more you basic your thinking becomes. I felt
the same way listening to this podcast also, i.e. "my biggest priority is to
workout in the morning" because health comes first.

It's like so many things in life are really simple but because of too much
information and our nature to keep finding better, faster solutions, we keep
getting lost. Consider for example, weight loss, there are a bazillion things
on the internet about "Keto diet", "Paleo diet", this diet, that workout, but
at the end of the day the formula is still as simple as _calories in -
calories out = weight loss_.

Same goes for making money, there is an often cited pdf here about making
money[1] written in 1880 which still beats most of the contemporary "cool"
advice. The rules are simple and don't really change that much over time but
we like to add layers and layers of our own stuff over it and then think to
ourselves, gee look I've found the answers and my answer is the best answer.

[1]
[https://www.fourmilab.ch/etexts/www/barnum/moneygetting/](https://www.fourmilab.ch/etexts/www/barnum/moneygetting/)

~~~
pors
> the formula is still as simple as calories in - calories out = weight loss.

That is only simple in theory. To make that actually work for yourself it
helps to have an approach like a high-fat, low-carb diet (which suppresses
hunger e.g.).

~~~
superasn
You know I kind of lost 8 kgs (17 lb) in a span of 3 months and I didn't
follow any diets or fitness plans. I did started exercising but nothing
vigorous.

The only thing I started doing religiously was to install the MyFitnessPal app
on my Android home screen and then track each and every food item I ate in it.
I did for 90 days meticulously, not missing to log a single food item.

And like a freaking program my weight started dropping every alternate day. It
was I could predict I'd lost another 0.1 every morning. I think the app keeps
adjusting the calories you're allowed everyday but I kinda of kept a 200
calorie buffer every day just in case. If you're interested in details you can
see my reply to @xupydb in this thread[1]. I just want to mention that I had
maintained my previous weight for at least last 5 years and it didn't move one
decimal point before and boom started checking calories and it started
dropping everyday.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13708768](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13708768)

------
alexandersingh
If you're looking for more, Naval was also on the Tim Ferriss podcast a couple
of times:

1\. [http://tim.blog/2015/08/18/the-evolutionary-angel-naval-
ravi...](http://tim.blog/2015/08/18/the-evolutionary-angel-naval-ravikant/)

2\. [http://fourhourworkweek.com/2016/01/30/naval-ravikant-on-
hap...](http://fourhourworkweek.com/2016/01/30/naval-ravikant-on-happiness-
hacks/)

------
swanson
Transcript: [https://www.farnamstreetblog.com/wp-
content/uploads/2017/02/...](https://www.farnamstreetblog.com/wp-
content/uploads/2017/02/Naval-Ravikant-TKP.pdf)

------
alva
Twitter is worth joining if only to follow Naval's timeline (@naval). Many
thought provoking insights and questions on a wide range of issues including
philosophy and technology. He appears to be a true visionary to me. Thanks
Naval!

~~~
muzz
He does offer some keen insights, but like everyone there is a mix of odd
things in there. For example, he was a Benghazi truther and somewhat of a
conspiracy theorist a few years ago.

~~~
icpmacdo
Shaq believes the world is flat[0], I would still take his advice on how to
play basketball. I think its necessary to compartmentalize peoples believes
away from advice in the area there experts in. This only goes so far, if
Richard Spencer wanted to teach me how to hit a hole in one in golf I'm good,
he is a bad person and those views are too abhorrent to consider his other
opinions.

[0] [http://sports.yahoo.com/news/so-apparently-shaquille-
oneal-i...](http://sports.yahoo.com/news/so-apparently-shaquille-oneal-is-a-
flat-earther-too-035813782.html)

~~~
porjo
> he is a bad person those views are too abhorrent to consider his other
> opinions

Provided someone is well grounded in their our own core values, there should
be no danger in simply listening to a person like Richard Spencer. I went out
of my way to check him out after hearing about all the hate he was getting.
While I disagree vehemently on the white nationalist stuff, I found he had a
very refreshing take on a number of other topics. I wouldn't call him a 'bad'
person either. Misguided, yes. The sort of misguided that, I suspect, comes
from not exposing himself enough to the 'other'.

~~~
eyeJam
Really? I think he knows exactly what he's doing. He realized he could make a
name (in infamy) for himself by co-opting the abomination that is the alt-
right. And no, I don't really give a sh*t if he actually believes what he
preaches. The damage is the same nonetheless.

------
BenderV
Ok. I listened to a _lot_ of podcasts. This one is probably one of the most
interesting I ever heard.

I'm sharing you my personal notes of it:
[https://gist.github.com/BenderV/44901bac756ff3b8279d018eb1e2...](https://gist.github.com/BenderV/44901bac756ff3b8279d018eb1e2cc1f)

~~~
lyime
Thank you!

------
mascot6699
Even Tim Ferriss in his book has stated Naval's perspective are far above the
rest.

------
jaksmit
Naval is one of the top spiritual and investing thought-leaders in silicon
valley

------
20170319
It's a nice episode, but not profound like the way the comments suggest.

The comments feel like they're from either shills or those currying favor.

~~~
alexandersingh
I'd say it's in the eye of the beholder.

You may not think it's profound, but I'm sure you know several people in your
life who would. I believe we all do.

What is inspiring - to me - about Naval's podcasts is they're an encapsulation
of - and blueprint for - a person's quest for knowledge and self
understanding.

He is not passing himself off as a guru, or a know-it-all. He's just reading,
learning, synthesizing and practicing and that's a formula that anyone can
follow.

There are better ways to "curry favor" with someone than to post a comment on
the Internet. :)

------
JacobDotVI
Overcast link for those interested (It's not linked on the farnam street
blog): [https://overcast.fm/+Ei1BFuA1Y](https://overcast.fm/+Ei1BFuA1Y)

------
randomname2
I heard this episode last month and this was such a fantastic interview. Naval
is a gem, one of the best genuinely independent thinkers out there!

------
davidivadavid
In case somebody's interested, Naval mentions a cool book that is not listed
in the accompanying blog post : _Thinking Physics_ , by Lewis Carroll Epstein.

~~~
anuragojha
Do you know which one in particular? I see two books by that author "Thinking
Physics: Understandable Practical Reality" and "Thinking Physics: Practical
Lessons in Critical Thinking" ?

~~~
davidivadavid
It looks to me like they're the same book, only different editions.

------
koolhead17
His has been more like a great mentor to most of us. His thoughts/philosophy
about life and recommendations has been great. Thanks Naval.

